# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  نهاية المرحلة الاولى  مسابقة أبطال التحليل لشهر اكتوبر  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## nezar792001

اليوم هوا اخر يوم للمرحلة الاولى لمسابقة ابطال التحليل لشهر اكتوبر 2010 ارجو ان تكون في المستواى المطلوب واكيد زي ما هناك فائزين ونقول لهم مبروك الفوز وهناك خاسرين نقول لهم حضا موفق في المرات المقبلة ونشكر جميع المشرفين للمنتدى الدين لم يبخلو علينا بالرد على جميع الاستفسارات 
وابتداء بعرض نتيجيتي مسبقا وعلى الرصيد المتحصل عليه في نهاية اليوم لحضة اخلاق السوق بادن الله

----------


## اخوكم في الله

مبروك مقدما للفائزين وهاردلك للخاسرين

----------


## وليد الامور

> اليوم هوا اخر يوم للمرحلة الاولى لمسابقة ابطال التحليل لشهر اكتوبر 2010 ارجو ان تكون في المستواى المطلوب واكيد زي ما هناك فائزين ونقول لهم مبروك الفوز وهناك خاسرين نقول لهم حضا موفق في المرات المقبلة ونشكر جميع المشرفين للمنتدى الدين لم يبخلو علينا بالرد على جميع الاستفسارات 
> وابتداء بعرض نتيجيتي مسبقا وعلى الرصيد المتحصل عليه في نهاية اليوم لحضة اخلاق السوق بادن الله

 لا يا اخى امس كان اخر يوم مش النهاردة

----------


## nezar792001

> لا يا اخى امس كان اخر يوم مش النهاردة

 اخي النهاية اليوم يوم 29

----------


## اخوكم في الله

انا اعتقدت ايضا ان اليوم اخر يوم 
لماذا كان امس اخر يوم

----------


## اخوكم في الله

فعلا كما قال الاخ وليد ف المسابقة انتهت يوم امس وهذا ما يوجد في قانون المسابقة
"
التسجيل يبدأ في بداية يوم 1 من الشهر وينتهي بنهاية يوم 3 من نفس الشهر
. 
أما نهاية المرحلة الأولى فتكون بنهاية يوم 28 من الشهر"

----------


## nezar792001

*ستنتهي يوم 29 /10
هدا رد اخي وصديقي محمد العزب على احد الاعضاء 
وهدا رابط الرد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81135-135.html 
ودلك لان المسابقة ابتداء التسجيل فيها بيوم 3 - 10 *

----------


## اخوكم في الله

ااااه طيب ممتاز اخي نزار

----------


## Mo3Ty

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## abo ra3d

سبحان الله 
لماذا لم يتم الاعلان عن هذا في موضوع مستقل
انا قفلت صفقاتي يوم أمس
ولو صبرت اليوم كان الربح أكثر
ما لهم حق الادارة كان مفروض ينبهوا مادام غيروا التاريخ

----------


## $ ZORO $

هو المفروض طالما بدأنا يوم 3 يبقى عادى ممكن تفضل ل 29 هو ده طبيعى جدا 
معلش موفقين ان شاء الله ... 
عايزين نعرف النتايج هتظهر امتى ان شاء الله ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم المسابقه تنتهي يوم 28 لكن هذا الشهر التسجيل بدا متاخر لذلك المسابقه انتهت يوم 29*

----------


## وليد الامور

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نعم المسابقه تنتهي يوم 28 لكن هذا الشهر التسجيل بدا متاخر لذلك المسابقه انتهت يوم 29*

 _اخى محمد هذة الفرضيات كان لازم تضع لها موضوع خاص فى بداية الشهر او قرب نهايتة انما تترك كدة على مجرد الظن !!!!!!!!!
يعنى انا شخصيا خسرت يوم 28 بس 2000 دولار وغلقت رغم هذا ولم ادخل اى صفقة بعدة رغم انى كان باستطاعتى التعويض باذن الله وعلى نفس الزوج فى يوم 29 فقط لو كنت اعرف هذا
يا اخى حتى موضوع البداية المتاخرة دى انا نسيتها والله._

----------


## سفاح

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## nezar792001

بالتوفيق للجميع ايه رايكم بعرض نتائجنا بنفسنا وكل واحد يقول كم عمل

----------


## أبو محمد نضال

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نعم المسابقه تنتهي يوم 28 لكن هذا الشهر التسجيل بدا متاخر لذلك المسابقه انتهت يوم 29*

  

> _اخى محمد هذة الفرضيات كان لازم تضع لها موضوع خاص فى بداية الشهر او قرب نهايتة انما تترك كدة على مجرد الظن !!!!!!!!!
> يعنى انا شخصيا خسرت يوم 28 بس 2000 دولار وغلقت رغم هذا ولم ادخل اى صفقة بعدة رغم انى كان باستطاعتى التعويض باذن الله وعلى نفس الزوج فى يوم 29 فقط لو كنت اعرف هذا
> يا اخى حتى موضوع البداية المتاخرة دى انا نسيتها والله._

 
أنا أؤيد كلام وليد الأمور بقوة فأنا كذلك كان لي عقد خاسر يوم 28 وتركته مفتوحا ليتم غلقه أوتوماتيكيا في نهاية اليوم لأني لا أملك انترنت في البيت لكن يوم 29 عاد السعر إلى نقطة دخولي ولم أكلف نفسي حتى الدخول إلى منصة التداول لانني كنت أظن أن التداول توقف يوم 28...
لقد كان بمقدوري غلق الصفقة وتفادي الخسارة الكبيرة الناجمة عنها ... بل قد كنت قادرا على قلب الصفقة وتحقيق أرباح إضافية فقط لو كنت أعلم بهذا التغيير الذي لم يتم التنبيه إليه في الوقت المناسب...
هناك موضوع مثبت عنوانه : بخصوص التسجيل في دوري أبطال التحليل لشهر أكتوبر، لماذا لم تتم الإشارة إلى تمديد يوم وقف التداول في هذا الموضوع؟....

----------


## محمد العزب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام
نعم اخطأت اني لم انبه الجميع بان المسابقه ستنتهي يوم 29 
 ولكن اغلب المتسابقين يتركون الصفقات الى نهاية الشهر ولا يقوموا باغلاقها وهناك من يتاجر اساسا يوم 29 
وهذه ليست اول مره يترك فيها التداول الى نهاية الاسبوع*

----------


## وليد الامور

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الكرام
> نعم اخطأت اني لم انبه الجميع بان المسابقه ستنتهي يوم 29 
>  ولكن اغلب المتسابقين يتركون الصفقات الى نهاية الشهر ولا يقوموا باغلاقها وهناك من يتاجر اساسا يوم 29 
> وهذه ليست اول مره يترك فيها التداول الى نهاية الاسبوع*

 _اسمح لى اخى محمد هل تعاقب الملتزم هنا على التزامة ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من يترك الصفقات مفتوحة وقد تحدث طبعا يكون ممن فقد الامل فى التاهل تماما وبالتالى لا تفرق معة مخالفة القوانين
اما بالنسبة لمن يتاجر يوم 29 فهو مخالف لشروط المسابقة مخالفة صريحة وان ترتب علية تاهل يعد مكافأة على المخالفة ولا اية رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد الامور
					  اسمح لى اخى محمد هل تعاقب الملتزم هنا على التزامة ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من يترك الصفقات مفتوحة وقد تحدث طبعا يكون ممن فقد الامل فى التاهل تماما وبالتالى لا تفرق معة مخالفة القوانين
اما بالنسبة لمن يتاجر يوم 29 فهو مخالف لشروط المسابقة مخالفة صريحة وان ترتب علية تاهل يعد مكافأة على المخالفة ولا اية رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟    ليس عقاب لانه ليس هناك مخالفه
لأن هذه المسابقه تم التصريح انها ليست مخالفه مراعاة لان التسجيل تاخر*

----------


## وليد الامور

> * 
> ليس عقاب لانه ليس هناك مخالفه
> لأن هذه المسابقه تم التصريح انها ليست مخالفه مراعاة لان التسجيل تاخر*

 _عدم علم قطاع من المتاسبقين بتاريخ انتهاء المسابقة خاصة المتنافسين على الصعود للمرحلة الثانية يعد عقوبة
كما ان تحميلهم مغبة عدم المعرفة من نفسهم يعد غبن_

----------


## أبو محمد نضال

> * 
> ليس عقاب لانه ليس هناك مخالفه
> لأن هذه المسابقه تم التصريح انها ليست مخالفه مراعاة لان التسجيل تاخر*

  وهل هناك شرط في قانون المسابقة يقول أن التأخير في التسجيل يترتب عنه بالضرورة تمديد يوم نهاية المسابقة؟
حبيبي المشرف محمد العزب :
أنا عن نفسي لو تم تأهل آخر واحد في العشرة برصيد أقل من 37% مثلا فسأعتبر نفسي ضحية وسوف لن أسكت عن حقي المشروع

----------


## nezar792001

> *ستنتهي يوم 29 /10
> هدا رد اخي وصديقي محمد العزب على احد الاعضاء 
> وهدا رابط الرد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81135-135.html 
> ودلك لان المسابقة ابتداء التسجيل فيها بيوم 3 - 10 *

 اخوتي هدا رد الاخ محمد على سوال احد الاخوة وهدا كان في تاريخ 21ّ/ 10

----------


## وليد الامور

> اخوتي هدا رد الاخ محمد على سوال احد الاخوة وهدا كان في تاريخ 21ّ/ 10

  _يا اخى نزار هذا مجرد رد على مشاركة ولا يفترض ان يراة الجميع كان لابد من فتح موضوع خاص بهذا التمديد_ _ عموما قدر الله وما شاء فعل واخى محمد لم يكن يقصد الاضرار باحد طبعا بارك الله فية على مجهودة معنا_

----------


## سوبر مان

> وهل هناك شرط في قانون المسابقة يقول أن التأخير في التسجيل يترتب عنه بالضرورة تمديد يوم نهاية المسابقة؟
> حبيبي المشرف محمد العزب :
> أنا عن نفسي لو تم تأهل آخر واحد في العشرة برصيد أقل من 37% مثلا فسأعتبر نفسي ضحية وسوف لن أسكت عن حقي المشروع

 صديقي ابو محمد انت هون برضه
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## أبو محمد نضال

> صديقي ابو محمد انت هون برضه
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

 المتداول العربي بيتنا الأول يا سوبر مان حبيبي 
أنا متواجد في كل المنتديات الجادة واختصاصي مسابقات أيضا :012:  :012:  :012:  
أنا ضحية خطأ غير مقصود وسأنتظر مسابقة الكأس وأتمنى أن أقع معك لأن منافستك ممتعة

----------


## سوبر مان

> المتداول العربي بيتنا الأول يا سوبر مان حبيبي 
> أنا متواجد في كل المنتديات الجادة واختصاصي مسابقات أيضا 
> أنا ضحية خطأ غير مقصود وسأنتظر مسابقة الكأس وأتمنى أن أقع معك لأن منافستك ممتعة

 تسلم عزيزي
اكيد المتداول لا غنى عنه
ان شاء الله الشهر القادم يكون في مسابقات تجمعنا سواء في المتداول او غيره من المنتديات الشقيقه 
شاركت معكم بس بصفقات خفيفه لضروف العمل ومع ذلك اضن انه نسبتي تقريبا شي بين 20 او 25 %  وبتوقعي هالنسبه كثير متدنيه للتأهل للمرحله التانيه ...
مسابقه الكاس دي حكايه ...ان شاء الله تتكرر ونكون جاهزين

----------


## nezar792001

الله اكبر نسبة 20 او 25 في المية متدنية امال النسبة الكبيرة ايه يا ترا

----------


## nezar792001

ممكن كل واحد يقول ايه عمل في المسابقة شباب

----------


## mohands_moslim

80 وفكه

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> الله اكبر نسبة 20 او 25 في المية متدنية امال النسبة الكبيرة ايه يا ترا

 ههههه صحيح يظهر انها متدنية 
انا شفت نتائج للنسخ السابقة لقيت مثلا في احدى المرات المحتل للمركظ العاشر جاب 89%

----------


## $ ZORO $

انتوا عاملنها مشكله ليه يا جماعه
دى مش اول مره تحصل و يبقى التداول ليوم 29 
ده امر طبيعى جدا طالما الجمعه اخر يوم فى الاسبوع و ايضا هيكون 29
واحنا بادئين يوم 3  
ال له نصيب فى حاجه هيشوفها

----------


## أبو محمد نضال

> انتوا عاملنها مشكله ليه يا جماعه
> دى مش اول مره تحصل و يبقى التداول ليوم 29 
> ده امر طبيعى جدا طالما الجمعه اخر يوم فى الاسبوع و ايضا هيكون 29
> واحنا بادئين يوم 3  
> ال له نصيب فى حاجه هيشوفها

 يا حبيبي القاعدة تقول نهاية التداول يوم 28 ...
أما التداول إلى ما بعد ذلك اليوم فهو استثناء ويجب التنبيه إليه بكل وضوح ودقة في موضوع مثبت يمكن الجميع رؤيته حتى لا نتسبب في ظلم أحد من المتسابقين.

----------


## سفاح

متي النتائج
مش المفروض اليوم

----------


## أبوجلال

اين نتائج المسابقة؟
 وامتى التسجيل في مسابقة شهر12 ؟

----------

